# River birch branches splitting



## dmooth (Jul 31, 2011)

View attachment 192574


Noticed this on our River birch today, I also have leaves yellowing, and dropping, which I have had happen in the summer. Usually I can water in some iron and that takes care of it. But the splitting has me concerned. I thought it may be from the Cicada invasion we had this spring. I've heard they can burrow into the small sprigs. Any help on this is much appreciated. Thanks, Dirk...


----------



## Castenea (Aug 12, 2011)

Looks like Cicada Damage with about a seasons growth since the oviposition happened.


----------

